# Berlin-Session am 12. Juni 2011



## ITOAOTI (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, wir wollen endlich mal wieder eine größere Session in Berlin veranstalten. Ich habe am letzten Wochenende mal herumgefragt. Der 12. Juni konnte als Termin festgesetzt werden. Das sollte das Pfingstwochenende, im Speziellen der Pfingstsonntag, sein. Optional können wir auch am darauffolgenden Montag nochmal fahren.
Also bitte schreibt in diesen Fred, ob ihr Interesse habt, ob ihr teilnehmen könnt und auch wenn ihr spezielle Wünsche für Spots habt. Die Details, wie Treffpunkt, Route werden im Laufe der nächsten Wochen noch festgelegt.

Ich erwarte eine rege Teilnahme. Bis später.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (24. Mai 2011)

moin.....änder mal das datum im thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (24. Mai 2011)

Da ist mir wohl ein kleiner Typo unterlaufen. Ich meine natürlich den 12. Juni. Der Admin ist schon informiert. Ich hoffe er ändert es zügig, wenn möglich.


----------



## Nord_rulez (24. Mai 2011)

also ich wäre schonmal dabei      (vorläufig)


----------



## pippi (24. Mai 2011)

ich bin für das darauf folgende WE. ähhhh das darauf folgende. also 25/26.5


----------



## stonebreaker (26. Mai 2011)

Hey ich hätte auch Lust zu kommen.Bestünde denn die Möglichkeit irgendwo bei jemanden zu schlafen?Gruß Alex


----------



## pippi (26. Mai 2011)

bei mir is leider voll. aber wär cool dich hier zu sehen


----------



## Sherco (26. Mai 2011)

ich hätte eigentlich mal mega große Lust.Vielleicht findet sich hier ja noch wer,den ich mitschleppe.


----------



## bertieeee (30. Mai 2011)

jo also bei mir geht das dann auch klar am 12.juni.


----------



## stonebreaker (6. Juni 2011)

Moin Berliner. Kommt ihr noch ausm Knick? Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? Kommt noch jemand? Ich müsste langsam mal infos bekommen. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## pippi (6. Juni 2011)

echt mal, wer hat denn hier den hut auf? mach doch mal´n spruch mr. itoatitie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AleX_TriaL (7. Juni 2011)

Genau, alle warten.


----------



## ITOAOTI (7. Juni 2011)

Wir starten gegen Mittag am Potsdamer Platz. Da können wir uns auch ne Weile aufhalten. Mehr Details später.


----------



## ITOAOTI (7. Juni 2011)

So hier nochmal die genauen Daten:
*
Berlin-Pfingst-Session*
12.06.2011

*Treffpunkt:* Potsdamer Platz (hier)
*Zeit:* 12.30 Uhr

Ich erwarte reiches Erscheinen und freu mich auf einen schönen Pfingstsonntag-Trial. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter. Drückt die Daumen.

Bis dann. 
Stephan


----------



## Gun-Food (8. Juni 2011)

dabei.


----------



## Nord_rulez (8. Juni 2011)

freu mich drauf


----------



## franktrial (8. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (8. Juni 2011)

Aus Delitzsch kommt noch einer außer Alex und aus Leipzig auch noch jemand.

@Stonebreaker: Kommst du auch?


----------



## stonebreaker (9. Juni 2011)

ja im moment sieht es so aus das ich komme. gruß alex


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. Juni 2011)

Heute um 15:00 zum Aufwärmen am Mauerpark. Treffpunkt: Hier.


----------



## -Sebastian- (12. Juni 2011)

Video vom Warmup heute Nachmittag:


[ame="http://vimeo.com/24970331"]Warmup zur Berlin Session 2011 - Bike-Trial on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pippi (12. Juni 2011)

der heutige abend wird im PLUSMINUSNULL ausklingen. treffpunkt 21uhr, wir machen schon los und halten euch nen platz frei.

die session für morgen wird morgen früh im berlinthread bekannt gegeben.


----------



## franktrial (13. Juni 2011)

hey,
habe hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40728
ein paar fotos von gestern hochgeladen
viel spaß beim ankucken

gruß 
ida


----------



## pippi (13. Juni 2011)

hab mir nur 3-4 bilder angeschaut. is mir zu anstrengend jedes bild einzeln anzuklicken. bin ich nur zu blöd oder gibts hier kein diashowmodus?  wär ne powerpointpräsentation doch besser gewesen


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Juni 2011)




----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Juni 2011)

So, Freunde der Nacht. Hier also das Video von Sonntag. Nicht traurig sein, wer nicht drauf ist, aber von jedem was brauchbares zu bekommen ist nicht ganz so einfach. Immerhin haben es 11 Fahrer geschafft, mir im richtigen Moment vor die Kamera zu rollen 


PS: Das Video vom Chillout am Montag kommt dann auch bald...


----------



## pippi (14. Juni 2011)

gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. aber ist dir aufgefallen dass sehr oft die köpfe fehlen? und das viele aktionen doppelt und dreifach von einem und demselben fahrer drauf sind?

ansonsten hast du schön mit dem perspektivenwechsel gespielt. oft leider zu dicht,aber das erwähnte ich ja oben schon.

trotzdem klasse das du dir die ganze mühe gemacht hast. mit nem bissl übung wird da noch ma was richtig gutes draus weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Juni 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ist dir aufgefallen dass sehr oft die köpfe fehlen?



Ich sags meinem Stativ. Oder ich mach das nächste Mal Trassenband davor, damit die Leute mehr Abstand halten. Wenn ihr 20" fahren würdet wären auch die Köpfe noch drauf... 



pippi schrieb:


> und das viele aktionen  doppelt und dreifach von einem und demselben fahrer drauf sind?



Das Lied hat 04:21 und da einer das Rad tatsächlich vom großen Stein runter getragen hat, musste ich dann doch noch ein paar Sidehops und Treter vor dem Fahrradladen reinschneiden. Das wären die 15 Sekunden gewesen... Am letzten Spot war vorzeitig der Akku leer. So gehts manchmal. Aber danke für die Tipps, ich arbeite dran...


----------



## -Sebastian- (18. Juni 2011)

Wer nen abgeschnittenen Kopf findet kann ihn behalten...


----------



## pippi (18. Juni 2011)

hier sind schon kleine fortschritte erkennbar. viel spass heut beim trialen, ich geh dann mal arbeiten


----------



## bertieeee (18. Juni 2011)

wie immer schickes vid basti. ich und kinderschreck


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. Juni 2011)

Ohne eine einzige fahrerische Glanzleistung bin ich häufiger im Video zu sehen als jeder andere. Ich bin schon mediengeile Rampensau...


----------

